# Curling Tongs?



## Pauline (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any advice or recomendations for a good set of Curling Tongs? I would like to buy some that can give big boucy curls.

After having looked at all the different tongs availabe i am unsure as to which one's would be the best for me as there are so many different makes. I see some tongs give small tight curls but i am specificy looking for tongs that have a big barrel. If anyone has used curling tongs,please can you tell me your thoughts/recomendations. I would like to make sure i buy the right one's,and would be very grateful for any advice you can give me. Thanks for you time.

Have a great New Year when it comes.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Candy - I used to have this one... seemed to give some pretty big curls - bigger than I'd gotten with a smaller barrel one. Pretty much, the bigger the barrel, the looser the curl. You can check it out here:

http://ulta.com/control/product/~cat...uct_id=6501342


----------



## Laura (Dec 29, 2004)

I've 4 words for you CARMEN GIRLS, ANGEL CURLS. These are flying out the door of every place in Ireland! They give amazing curls Candy &amp; they're so cheap to buy. Check them out *HERE* on the boots site!


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Candy, I have not personally used curling tongs because my hair is naturally curly. My friend Amanda has used them though. She has not had good results at all. The tongs barely gave any curl at all, In Amanda and I's opinion they are a waste of money. But then again it could have just been the brand or how she was using it. My advice is to go over to a website like www.makeupalley.com and look at the reviews for different ones. and then see which one you want to try if you still want to try one. You have to let us know what you decide upon!


----------



## Pauline (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi FairyRave,thanks for your advice.Don't take this personally but *I wouldn't be* _*seen dead on make up alley!*_ I am sure NYAngel will come to my rescue!

Laura,thanks for the link,i will check it out.

_*MuT is the only beauty website i need!*_


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 30, 2004)

Originally Posted by *candy* I am sure NYAngel will come to my rescue! I'm always a MUT fan!


----------

